# Otter Wotter



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yesterday (Sat), I took the long drive to Otter Creek for some open water and brutish rainbows. On the way, I was surprised to see that Koosharem is still completely capped with ice, showing only faint signs of softening edges.

Upon arrival at OC, I tried my luck below the dam. The flow was very light and there didn't appear to be any fish in that area, so I got back on track and hit the South Point area of the lake.

The wind was blowing (as usual) and the water looked too choppy for a float, so I just threw heavy lures and soaked minnows from shore. The action was super slow, but the fish I caught were worth the wait.

My first fish took a gold kastmaster shortly after I started fishing and it was great to feel the aggressive fight of a nice OC rainbow once again. It measured 20 inches.



















Not a bad start to the day, I thought. About 20 minutes after that fish, I was surprised to see my other rod spitting out line. The minnow that I used was one of the biggest redsides I've seen, and I was anxious to see if it would get any attention (it would take a sizable fish to eat it). Unfortunately, my attempt to set the hook failed and I never got to meet the hog on the other end of my line. Bummer.

The next couple of hours passed without any more fish coming in. Eventually, a rainbow kastmaster was able to entice another strike and fish #2 for the day was at my hand.










Another long dry spell passed and I got a really hard strike on my lure, but was unable to keep that fish on. About a half hour later, my third and final fish for the day came thrashing in after a hard fought battle. It swallowed the whole lure and got hooked in the gill rake pretty badly.










A couple more empty hours went by and it was time to head home. It may have been really slow fishing, but I was well overdue for some big angry fish to fight with and I'm glad I made it down there.

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow that first fish is a really nice one! Glad you found some time to get out.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a pretty good day thanks for the report and the awesome photos.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Well done, good report. Thanks for sharing


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

You did much better than we did although last week I got 8 from shore in 3 hours I suspect the bows are hugging the bank to where fly fishing from shore would be more effective than trolling. It was a windy SOB there but the first hour was dead calm. The other trollers had about the same luck as us. I guess that is why we didn't see you floating around then.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I guess that is why we didn't see you floating around then.


The Man said that you'd already left before I showed up. S'all good, we'll bump into each other somewhere else, I'm sure.


----------



## partsman1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing LOAH, nice job on the bows i can smell em cooking from here ! Persistance is key. How's Piute Looking ? Did you happen to go by there this trip ?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

There was a moment when I thought about going the long way home, but kept trying for another fish at OC instead.

The last two and a half hours were spent in vain though. Piute may have treated me better or the river, perhaps.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good job LOAH...way to work through the elements !! 8)


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Those are some "chunky" fish. Nice going... 8)


----------

